# Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How?



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Reset TCM's learned *shifting* behavior via VAG-COM... How?
Is it as simple and clearing the DTC codes fom the Auto Trans module?
Thanks,
Rey


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (elRey)*

You do not need VAG Com to reset the learning feature of the tranny in the Treg. You simply hold the pedal to the floor and just turn the key to the accessory position. Do not start the car!!! Then turn the key off. Next time you use the Treg it should be in learning mode for you .


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (Yeti35)*

Thanks. That sounds an awful lot like the procedure for TPS reset I read. Are they the same? 
And does that 'clear' any previously learned behavior or just put it in learning mode? 



_Modified by elRey at 10:50 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_Thanks. That sounds an awful lot like the procedure for TPS reset I read. Are they the same? 
And does that 'clear' any previously learn behavior or just put it in learning mode? 

_Modified by elRey at 10:50 AM 7-16-2008_
TPS, you mean TPMS?


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (Yeti35)*

From ClubTouareg ->http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html

_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO @ ClubTouareg* »_How about trying a *throttle reset*.
1: Key in ignition - power on without engine running
2: Push gas pedal to the floor and hold it for 10 seconds
3: Turn off vehicle - remove key from ignition
4: Key back into ignition - start vehicle
5: If in the garage, back out safely into the street
6: Once successfully in street - put vehicle in drive and take it for a sping... see if the death lag is gone.



_Modified by elRey at 11:54 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (elRey)*

I am not fully convinced that the TCM reset is possible without the VAG-COM. The dealer usually use their diagnostic tool as well. I tried it as well through the "without VAG" way, but didn´t notice any difference.
I performed the TCM reset by following the Ross-Tech procedure: 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html 
I think the procedure with the "group 000" setting did not work, and therefore I immediately performed the "group 063" setting. The TCM was definitely reseted afterwards, because the shifting was/is smoother.
The reset of the throttle position is independent from the TCM, and therefore I agree that it could work without VAG-COM.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (Luzy V8)*

Just read to me at least like he was looking for throttle learning reset, so that is what I responded to. The above posted method is what I used when I first got my Treg. I did notice a difference. As far as shifting smoothness, you can change the coding via VAG Com. I did do that and used the 4200 code which to me was way smoother shifting then before.


----------



## Neversky (Mar 4, 2007)

So I think I need to do something of this sort... I just had a problem with my tranny shifting weird. It would rev up and then slam into gear. Turned out to be the throttle body. Now that it's replaced it seems to shift fairly normal but it still seems to slip a lil bit. I've read something about Throttle Adaptation and TCM reset. It's an AEB engine code I believe, not sure that makes a difference. What would you all advise?


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Neversky)*

You sure it was a throttle body and not a transmission valve body? These seem to be the root cause of most shift issues on these vehicles.
Matt


----------



## Neversky (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: (VegasMatt)*

Well it was having problems idling prior to the tranny problems and from what I've heard the throttle body can cause both problems since it's been replaced both seem to operate normally except there is still a little bit of a rough shift. Nothing worth crying over but still something I would like to get rid of if it's easy. I didn't realize this was a Touareg thread. I actually own a 98 Passat 1.8T.


----------



## GeoSeven (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Reset TCM's learned behavior via VAG-COM... How? (elRey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elRey* »_From ClubTouareg ->http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
How about trying a throttle reset.
1: Key in ignition - power on without engine running
2: Push gas pedal to the floor and hold it for 10 seconds
3: Turn off vehicle - remove key from ignition
4: Key back into ignition - start vehicle
5: If in the garage, back out safely into the street
6: Once successfully in street - put vehicle in drive and take it for a sping... see if the death lag is gone.
_Modified by elRey at 11:54 AM 7-16-2008_

Is there a similar method to resetting the throttle of a 1999 Passat?


----------

